# NEW FA BANNER. I THOURT FA WAS FOR EVRYONE?!



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Banner = No.

Waste of your time = Yes


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 17, 2011)

You slightly worry me.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

lawl <3


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2011)

The furry fandom is a fandom for anthropomorphication. MLP's characters fits the "anthropomorphic" label and, colloquially speaking, should thus be welcomed by the fandom. I wonder why you so actively dislike MLP?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> The furry fandom is a fandom for anthropomorphication. MLP's characters fits the "anthropomorphic" label and, colloquially speaking, should thus be welcomed by the fandom. I wonder why you so actively dislike MLP?


...

I'm a start setting ponies on fire.

PS: Double thread?


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

You never Read The forums about the DONT DO *ROLEPLAYING STARS* D:


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

SIX said:


> The furry fandom is a fandom for anthropomorphication. MLP's characters fits the "anthropomorphic" label and, colloquially speaking, should thus be welcomed by the fandom. I wonder why you so actively dislike MLP?



Because it's all bullshit.

Ponyfags are worse than Twitards. Really, I don't give a shit how much you love ponies, stop shoving that shit in my face. Would not be a problem if people weren't so fucking over the top about this crap. What the fuck is a brony. Why the hell is that even a word. Surely the words "flaming gay" sum it up with stuff you'll actually find in a dictionary.

_Because Xaerun locked the thread and it won't allow me to use the "this" button: *THIS* -Corto_


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> You never Read The forums about the DONT DO *ROLEPLAYING STARS* D:


I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Furaffinty is a Furry Site. Not a my little pony Fansite  Agree?


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

@*Kyrodo *dont do the *burns da ponys* thing.. No RP..


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


> dont do the *burns da ponys* thing.. No RP..


Since when did I do that? Also, I recommend against double posting


----------



## Zenia (Sep 17, 2011)

Some people don't like ponies...
 
BAAAAAAAAAAWWWW!!!!

Grow up.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 17, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Some people don't like ponies...
> BAAAAAAAAAAWWWW!!!!
> Grow up.



I don't care if people like it or not. I care that MLP keeps getting shoved in my fucking face, like I stuck a dollar bill in it's garters. It's the internet equivalent of sitting outside a kindergarten, smoking a big Cuban cigar, and blowing a cloud of smoke in the face of everyone who walks out. Then whining when people dislike it.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> <x.x> B-B-Bronies... *shrinks back into the  corner in the fetal position with his thumb in his mouth*


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 17, 2011)

My biggest regret is actually going against my better judgement and going to look.

I lob this as proof that furries are actually the main population of 4chan; They certainly seem quick to absorb its terrible memes or any that come to the site itself from elsewhere.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 17, 2011)

LeoTWFZ said:


>


:V Another thread, point not valid!

I regret pressing CTRL+F5. Where's the undo?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the one who needs to grow up is the one who watches My Little Pony....


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> :V Another thread, point not valid!
> 
> I regret pressing CTRL+F5. Where's the undo?




It still means You dont read the "READ BEFORE POSTING"  Sooooo have fun


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 17, 2011)

There's so much maturity and so many interesting things to read in this thread I'm going to lock it just to preserve all those wonderful things.


----------

